# Reputable Breeder in Ontario....



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

z24pride said:


> Hello all,
> We had a deposit put down on a puppy from Breezyknoll.
> But the litter didn't go as planned.
> I am now back looking for a reputable breeder around the Southern Ontario.
> ...


I have puppies due June 21/23 -available mid August --you can view our website for more information. I do have availablity currently.
http://www.arcanegoldens.com

regards
Heather


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well Heather (Arcane) is too modest to blow her own horn. She has shown herself to be a VERY reputable breeder, mentor and (just as important) friend to those she has allowed one of her babies. I would strongly recommend contacting her and checking her out thouroughly, I do not think you will be sorry or need to look ant further.
Good Luck!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well Heather (Arcane) is too modest to blow her own horn. She has shown herself to be a VERY reputable breeder, mentor and (just as important) friend to those she has allowed one of her babies. I would strongly recommend contacting her and checking her out thouroughly, I do not think you will be sorry or need to look ant further.
> Good Luck!


lol well Hank I did blown my horn while you were typing...thank you for your vote of confidence in me :wavey:


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

I actually filled out your questionairre this morning...
Cant wait to come for a visit....
Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Kristen,
I hope this works out for you! Of course you may have to worry that someone like me will finally go on that puppynapping spree I've been threatening Heather with :curtain:  Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> I have puppies due June 21/23 -available mid August --you can view our website for more information. I do have availablity currently.
> http://www.arcanegoldens.com
> 
> regards
> Heather


My boy, Nygel, is the son of Rhodie (from Ambertru Golden Retrievers from Pembroke) - sire of Heather's litter due in June. As well, Nyg's mother is out of Arcane! I'm very happy with Nygel! I got his Canadian Championship with ease and good placements - Numerous best of breeds, Best Puppy in Group, Best in Group.... I'm also training obedience with ease. 

My daughter has a 3 year old girl from Heather & Shannon is most pleased with her girl & the support from Heather.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been to Breezyknoll when we were looking for our second (Sawyer... who is the most loving pup ever!!)... and we ended up going to Arcane instead. I just wasn't crazy about Breezyknoll. Not sure where you are in Southern Ontario (we're in Windsor), but if you did end up with a Boston pup we'd have half siblings!!


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

We are actually in Acton, maybe 30 minutes west of Toronto...


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Maybe I should look for a badder dog too, to stop you from dog napping my girl??(or boy)haha


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, you are so lucky! I wish DH would give in bc Boston is so gorgeous, and I covet a puppy from Heather.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

z24pride said:


> We are actually in Acton, maybe 30 minutes west of Toronto...


oh o'kay well that will make it a little more reasonable of a drive


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> and I covet from Heather.


Oh please let's not start with those darn commandments again - you know the ones that go "Thou Shall Not ...." :no: Sorry but I am weak willed and again could not resist the cheap joke :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess covet is kind of accidently biblical. I think it is bc of the guilt ! I swore no more pets after Tango.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...I filled out some quetionairres now I guess we will be playing the waiting game...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

z24pride said:


> Thanks for the replies...I filled out some quetionairres now I guess we will be playing the waiting game...


What an exciting time for you. Heather's dogs are BEAUTIFUL and I am completely envious of you getting on her list. ( Is that a better term Hank???? ROFL)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> My boy, Nygel, is the son of Rhodie (from Ambertru Golden Retrievers from Pembroke) - sire of Heather's litter due in June. As well, Nyg's mother is out of Arcane!


Gwen just to clarify, Nygels mom "Brooke" is not my breeding, I bought her, and returned her to Connie....she is Connie's breeding just has my name attached. 



> My daughter has a 3 year old girl from Heather & Shannon is most pleased with her girl & the support from Heather.


now Riley I can take credit for ....she is an Adi baby girl!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are so LUCKY to be able to get an Arcane pup and by Boston especially!!!
I am so jealous!
I am in Nebraska and will probably never get dh to drive to Ontario!
I would love to have a Boston pup also!!!!
I think we have a Boston fan club here!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I want to thank each and every one of you for your kind thoughts and support of me and my boy  you don't know what it means to me....:heartbeat big hugs!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> You are so LUCKY to be able to get an Arcane pup and by Boston especially!!!
> I am so jealous!
> I am in Nebraska and will probably never get dh to drive to Ontario!
> I would love to have a Boston pup also!!!!
> I think we have a Boston fan club here!


lmao we can outsmart the DH! have no fear :wave:


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Heather, you have been more than helpfull, and I look forward to meeting you and your dogs on Saturday...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

z24pride said:


> Heather, you have been more than helpfull, and I look forward to meeting you and your dogs on Saturday...


not a problem! Boston will be ready with Bells ON!!!!!! the dingbat thinks EVERYONE that visits has a girl hiding:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh man... I'm soo jeallous!!! I want another Boston pup!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey, Lego, Spread the love! You already have Sawyer!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

But I'm greedy!!! lol! I even want all of Sawyer's sisters and brothers!!! ha!

oops! Guess I've officially hyjaked this thread... doh!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Heather,
If you can think of a way to outsmart my DH , Let me know!!! : )


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> Heather,
> If you can think of a way to outsmart my DH , Let me know!!! : )


we can send puppy to you!!!!!!!! lol ....who could resist those eyes and that look


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

THAT would be Heaven!


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Thanks to all for your help and recommendations....
We have decided to go for a Boston pup after visiting them on Saturday...
Very nice dogs!!
Kristen


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

z24pride said:


> We have decided to go for a Boston pup after visiting them on Saturday...
> Very nice dogs!!
> Kristen


Thank You Kristen:thanks: It was great fun seeing Little Tristan! (20 mos old little guy) Gave me an idea of the fun to come if Jaiden ever arrives! Boston had great fun showing off his retrieving skills, even though he didn't get the girl he thought was hiding somewhere :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> But I'm greedy!!! lol! I even want all of Sawyer's sisters and brothers!!! ha!
> 
> oops! Guess I've officially hyjaked this thread... doh!


What's one more????????????????????????


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Gwen said:


> My boy, Nygel, is the son of Rhodie (from Ambertru Golden Retrievers from Pembroke) - sire of Heather's litter due in June. As well, Nyg's mother is out of Arcane! I'm very happy with Nygel! I got his Canadian Championship with ease and good placements - Numerous best of breeds, Best Puppy in Group, Best in Group.... I'm also training obedience with ease.
> 
> My daughter has a 3 year old girl from Heather & Shannon is most pleased with her girl & the support from Heather.


I saw that Ambertru is doing another litter between Brooke and Rhodie, the pair that Nygel came from.  Yay! I'm currently telling my husband every hour on the hour about it to see if he'll get the clue. I need a female dog in this house. There's too much testosterone... it's making me all twitchy!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

GoldenSmile said:


> I saw that Ambertru is doing another litter between Brooke and Rhodie, the pair that Nygel came from.  Yay! I'm currently telling my husband every hour on the hour about it to see if he'll get the clue. I need a female dog in this house. There's too much testosterone... it's making me all twitchy!


LOL...and I'll take the BOYS! my poor Tauri is looking kinda green around the gills! We can blame Rhodie for that as well ...I think she must be preggy!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

z24pride said:


> Thanks to all for your help and recommendations....
> We have decided to go for a Boston pup after visiting them on Saturday...
> Very nice dogs!!
> Kristen


oh how fantastic!!!! You won't regret it... isn't he THE most seriously lovable guy you've ever met?????!!!! And hey... we'll have half siblings!!!!




Maggies mom said:


> What's one more????????????????????????


hahahaha... I "actually" considered it... then took at look at the back yard :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

arcane said:


> LOL...and I'll take the BOYS! my poor Tauri is looking kinda green around the gills! We can blame Rhodie for that as well ...I think she must be preggy!!!


OooooOoooh! What are you doing to me?? To have a pup from Tauri or Jitter?! :bowl: My husband cannot say no! I'd _love _to have a girl from one of those litters!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

GoldenSmile said:


> OooooOoooh! What are you doing to me?? To have a pup from Tauri or Jitter?! :bowl: My husband cannot say no! I'd _love _to have a girl from one of those litters!


yup and Boston can be blamed if Jitter gets green around the gills...but man she made him work for that "romance"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

hahahaha... I "actually" considered it... then took at look at the back yard :uhoh: :doh:[/QUOTE said:


> Just be like me ...GIVE UP on the lawn.... and get another one and have fun....I would rather play with the dogs than do yard work.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

arcane said:


> yup and Boston can be blamed if Jitter gets green around the gills...but man she made him work for that "romance"


Poor Boston... I'm sure that their babies will be beautiful. 

If you are ever in the Pembroke area, you should give me a shout! I'd love to meet you and see your furbabies. I'll bring my chunky monkey, Steel, for you to see.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

GoldenSmile said:


> I saw that Ambertru is doing another litter between Brooke and Rhodie, the pair that Nygel came from.  Yay! I'm currently telling my husband every hour on the hour about it to see if he'll get the clue. I need a female dog in this house. There's too much testosterone... it's making me all twitchy!


I'm keeping my eyes on that litter for another "Nyg" - not only is he beautiful but he's SOOOOOO smart & easy to train. I don't know how Connie finds the time but both my boys came home almost housebroken. My DH says that 3 is the limit!!!!! (Hey, he said 2 is the limit as well!!!!! Yes, I'll be overrun my males with me being the only female in the house - I'll be a regular Scarlett O'Hara!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I don't know how Connie finds the time but both my boys came home almost housebroken.


I believe since incorporating the potty box and shavings that pups are more advanced than ones that just pee everywhere...our pups are taken outside from 5 wks on as well, so are well on their way to knowing pottying in a given area... all it usually takes is consistancy on the new owners part and not giving too much freedom.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

!
I think we have a Boston fan club here!;)[/QUOTE said:


> I'm in the Boston fan club in a huge way.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm in the Boston fan club in a huge way.


ME TOO!!! ::smooch: I'm in!!!!!!!!!!rotflmao:wave:


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I put in for a girl. I haven't heard anything back yet... I'm thinking I won't get one from that litter, but I'm still looking for a girl to calm my boys down (or make them worse-- yikes!).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think a girl will calm them down. Only make them worse.LOL!
My boys are total love bugs and I think I'd get another boy, if I could.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

GoldenSmile said:


> Well, I put in for a girl. I haven't heard anything back yet... I'm thinking I won't get one from that litter, but I'm still looking for a girl to calm my boys down (or make them worse-- yikes!).


You inquired to me???? I don't think so:no: I have nothing here in my files - I think you are mistaking me for connie @ ambertru


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I've been to Breezyknoll when we were looking for our second (Sawyer... who is the most loving pup ever!!)... and we ended up going to Arcane instead. I just wasn't crazy about Breezyknoll. Not sure where you are in Southern Ontario (we're in Windsor), but if you did end up with a Boston pup we'd have half siblings!!


I am in Windsor too and am also interested in an Arcane puppy. How was the adoption process for you? Did you have to travel all the way up there to go visit? Did you fill out an application and they sent the puppy to you? I would love an Arcane puppy but don't think I can make the trip! Please tell me about your experience or any other very reputable breeder that is closer!

Thanks,
Jackie


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jackie9118 said:


> I am in Windsor too and am also interested in an Arcane puppy. How was the adoption process for you? Did you have to travel all the way up there to go visit? Did you fill out an application and they sent the puppy to you? I would love an Arcane puppy but don't think I can make the trip! Please tell me about your experience or any other very reputable breeder that is closer!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jackie


Hi Jackie
most of my puppy families feel it is equally important to meet us and the dogs as much as I feel it is important to meet new potential families. I don't send puppies off to just anyone...if you have travel limitations perhaps you need to keep your search in your local area ...good luck to you in your search...


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Heather I appreciate that you really care about your puppies and that they go to good families. Do you have any recommendations for breeders that would be closer to Windsor? Preferably not further than 2 hours away (London). We aren't looking for show competitors, just a pet and companion! Thanks so much!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jackie9118 said:


> Thanks Heather I appreciate that you really care about your puppies and that they go to good families. Do you have any recommendations for breeders that would be closer to Windsor? Preferably not further than 2 hours away (London). We aren't looking for show competitors, just a pet and companion! Thanks so much!


How far is Cayuga from you? Catherine Gross @ Braefield has girl puppies available presently.


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

just thought i'd put this out there. i got marley from chrys-haeffen http://www.chrys-haefen.com/ beautiful goldens was a nice breeder. although i wasnt fond of the fact that they got most of their dogs in a kennel (2 to a kennel) and they have alot of dogs, that are let out several times a day... ANYWAYS nice dogs nice breeder its near Brantford i believe


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Heather I have contacted Braefield kennels. Do you have any other references for me? Everything is so much appreciated!


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

chopsuey said:


> just thought i'd put this out there. i got marley from chrys-haeffen http://www.chrys-haefen.com/ beautiful goldens was a nice breeder. although i wasnt fond of the fact that they got most of their dogs in a kennel (2 to a kennel) and they have alot of dogs, that are let out several times a day... ANYWAYS nice dogs nice breeder its near Brantford i believe


Chopsuey, I also looked at Chrys-Haefen and was wondering how your experience was? Was she supportive after you took your dog home? Have you had any health problems with Marley (even mild ones like an ear infection)?

Thanks!


----------



## cathbarrett (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, I have 2 girls from Chrys-Haefen kennels. They are great dogs. The breeder is excellent, anytime I had questions or anything she always replied to me. If you want more information you can email me @ [email protected]


----------

